# Site Problems (redirects)



## pigcicles (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been notified a by a few members that the site is redirecting or not allowing users on. I emailed Jeff about it at two seperate places. He should get it fixed pretty soon.

If you know of someone having problems have them keep trying.

PC


----------



## richtee (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool Piggie...HEY...you should be a mod here!   ;{)


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 27, 2008)

Wish I knew a moderator to have them put this under the "Forum Related Issues" topic - - man!


----------



## meowey (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had a few. I just upgraded to Firefox 3, all of my re-directs come using that, and am posting this with IE6 to see if there is a difference.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 27, 2008)

It was really annoying... I thought the site crashed or something, I was freaking out! Everytime I clicked a link it redirected me. I clicked refresh and it did the same... IE6 for me too.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm still running IE7 and no problems


----------



## buckeye024 (Jun 27, 2008)

IE 6 here...no problems.


----------



## meowey (Jun 27, 2008)

Just a WAG, because I have not gotten one with IE, that it's some bug in Firefox 3.  I can intemittently load SMF and then it suddenly redirects.  A quick look at Firefox's error console list a bunch of errors from Jeff's web host for the site.  

i.e.
Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'font'.  Declaration dropped.
Source File: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/css...xtboxWidth%3d0
Line: 105

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## seboke (Jun 27, 2008)

I had it for about 15 minutes.  Emailed jeff, restarted and the problem is gone.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Piggy-I found a mod/admin type that wasn't busy and had them move this to "Forum Related Issues" for ya.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 27, 2008)

See I knew youse was an alright guy! Thanks Dutch!


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 8, 2018)

Web Page crash and White page displayed

Started 9/5/2018

I leave the site up and go run errands for about 1 hour.  When I get back on the computer the site has crashed.
Ubuntu - Chrome Version 68.0.3440.106 (Official Build) (64-bit)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2018)

Mine is still loading twice & takes a lot longer between loads.
Al


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 8, 2018)

I see the 2X reload ... annoying  ..  I scroll down the page before the 2nd reload...  reload hits and sends me back to the top of the page


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 8, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I see the 2X reload ... annoying  ..  I scroll down the page before the 2nd reload...  reload hits and sends me back to the top of the page


I'm getting the same thing also.


----------

